# Duck Hunters Dream!



## Jim (Mar 17, 2010)

Sometimes things are just done the right way! :LOL2:


----------



## Loggerhead Mike (Mar 17, 2010)

talk about the ultimate tree house


----------



## bAcKpAiN (Mar 17, 2010)

That is what happens when the kid who always wanted a treehouse but couldn't have one grows up. :lol:


----------



## Nevillizer (Mar 17, 2010)

Welcome to Fort Mallard!


----------



## KMixson (Mar 17, 2010)

Even has a crows nest on top!


----------



## countryboy210 (Mar 17, 2010)

Don't See It, But Bet There's A Dog-Ramp For The Retrievers.


----------



## Waterfowler (Jun 27, 2010)

Wow I thought the blind I built was big! This blows mine away.

Is this your Blind Jim?

I'll post up some of my blind up then.


----------



## bassassassin8 (Jun 29, 2010)

:shock: I want one.


----------

